# Holy crap feeling so unreal



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm feeling soooo weird and unreal I don't know what to do anymore, I think I'm in need of some serious help now :S


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I'm feeling soooo weird and unreal I don't know what to do anymore, I think I'm in need of some serious help now :S


I am right where you are. I have also been wondering about "serious help". I dont know what to do next.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

concrete said:


> I am right where you are. I have also been wondering about "serious help". I dont know what to do next.


Well the only hope I have left is the new psychiatrist I'm seeing today in about 2 hours, if nothing good comes out of this, I'll be absolutely hopeless


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Well the only hope I have left is the new psychiatrist I'm seeing today in about 2 hours, if nothing good comes out of this, I'll be absolutely hopeless


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I'm feeling soooo weird and unreal I don't know what to do anymore, I think I'm in need of some serious help now :S


Actually I was thinking the same thing yesterday.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sorry you're suffering. I hate to say this but maybe this is a positive thing. I completely lost hope after 8 mos, 3 therapists, 2 psychiatrists, 12 meds, and nothing helping. Finally I just existed. I just went through the motions and finally one day I felt better. It was when I had no other choice but up. I could either stay where I was (which was rock bottom) or gradually get better....and I got better. Slowly but surely.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kaitlyn_b said:


> I'm sorry you're suffering. I hate to say this but maybe this is a positive thing. I completely lost hope after 8 mos, 3 therapists, 2 psychiatrists, 12 meds, and nothing helping. Finally I just existed. I just went through the motions and finally one day I felt better. It was when I had no other choice but up. I could either stay where I was (which was rock bottom) or gradually get better....and I got better. Slowly but surely.


Well, I'm still going to try my meds for a while and see if I get any better, if I don't I'll just stop taking them and wait for a miracle


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Positive...

Which meds are u on.. im on paxil and my world have never been this distorted.... Dreams, nightmares and old memories flashes in my head all day long... my perception off the world is like a LSD-trip...

I dont know what to do.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Teresa said:


> Positive...
> 
> Which meds are u on.. im on paxil and my world have never been this distorted.... Dreams, nightmares and old memories flashes in my head all day long... my perception off the world is like a LSD-trip...
> 
> I dont know what to do.


I'm on Xanax, Prozac and Risperidone, but I went to a new psychiatrist yesterday or 2 days ago (can't even remember because of my horrible memory) and she said I should take higher doses, so Risperidone went up from 1mg to 3mg, and Xanax from 0,5mg XR to 2mg XR, lets see what happens now


----------

